# Christianity just a cock-n-bull story



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone who believes in Christianity might consiider reading this blistering assualt on the religion's credibility, even going so far as to label it a cock-n-bull story:

http://www.unintimidatedpress.com/fatalflaws.htm


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 15, 2012)

is this your website?


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2012)

So Christianity is not to your liking. Which form of mind/crowd control do you practice?


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 15, 2012)

Pure propaganda. Show me 1 speck of proof of reincarnation? The whole story is a one sided argument that is defeated by it's own author in the first paragraph.

Try reading the case for Christ by Lee Strobel. But most people that are into Christian bashing are only interested in things that they feel are un-biasedly presented in web-zines and blogs as actual fact by anti-christian people that have been reincarnating for centuries and coming back as idiots every time.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 16, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> Pure propaganda. Show me 1 speck of proof of reincarnation? The whole story is a one sided argument that is defeated by it's own author in the first paragraph.
> 
> Try reading the case for Christ by Lee Strobel. But most people that are into Christian bashing are only interested in things that they feel are un-biasedly presented in web-zines and blogs as actual fact by anti-christian people that have been reincarnating for centuries and *coming back as idiots every time*.


...so awesome


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 16, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> is this your website?


No, it is not. But I like the views expressed on that site. No one could ever accuse it of not living up to its name, as I believe the OP on Chrisitanity attests to that.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 16, 2012)

lokie said:


> Which form of mind/crowd control do you practice?


I don't practice anything of the kind.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 16, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> Pure propaganda. Show me 1 speck of proof of reincarnation? The whole story is a one sided argument that is defeated by it's own author in the first paragraph.


The OP is about Christianity's fatal flaws. Those aren't addressed until after the first two sentences. It doesn't matter what that guy believes happens after we die. It doesn't change the fact that the Bible writers had no way of verifying that Jesus Christ was the result of an encounter between a supernatural being and a human. And if they couldn't verify it the story doesn't have any credibility.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 16, 2012)

i think anyone who is being true to themselves , and isnt to far gone (brain washed ) can look at christianity in a serious and logical way and can see the huge massive flaws in it .


----------



## Stellah (Jan 16, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> The OP is about Christianity's fatal flaws. Those aren't addressed until after the first two sentences. It doesn't matter what that guy believes happens after we die. It doesn't change the fact that the Bible writers had no way of verifying that Jesus Christ was the result of an encounter between a supernatural being and a human. And if they couldn't verify it the story doesn't have any credibility.


There is no way to believe anything....who cares....there are good aspects of christianity just like a Atheist can be a good person and have solid views.Why do we have to fuck with everyones beliefs....let it go...you or I can't prove shit


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 16, 2012)

Stellah said:


> There is no way to believe anything....who cares....there are good aspects of christianity just like a Atheist can be a good person and have solid views.Why do we have to fuck with everyones beliefs....let it go...you or I can't prove shit


we cant prove things with absolute certianty , but that dosent mean we cant make pretty damn good judgements on wether things are true are not , for example i think we could all agree that i would be chatting complete bullshit , if i told you i have a flying pig in my shed at home .


----------



## autobahn101 (Jan 16, 2012)

So with all of that said, what are the facts of life? Is there life after death?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 16, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> Anyone who believes in Christianity might consiider reading this blistering assualt on the religion's credibility, even going so far as to label it a cock-n-bull story:
> 
> http://www.unintimidatedpress.com/fatalflaws.htm


Not going to bother reading, either Jesus is who he says he is/was...or was the largest lie successfully perpetuated upon the human race.

Take your pick.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i have a flying pig in my shed at home .


does it bite? can i pet it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2012)

autobahn101 said:


> So with all of that said, what are the facts of life? Is there life after death?


Most certainly! When I die, I am confident that others will still be alive. cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 16, 2012)

christianity is a myth, just like the greek myth... except we all know which myth is the coolest. greek mythology ftw!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 16, 2012)

its tough to awaken from an illusion of belief,but once the slumber is over and clarity stets in life takes on new definition and a new, more beautiful meaning.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 16, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> The OP is about Christianity's fatal flaws. Those aren't addressed until after the first two sentences. It doesn't matter what that guy believes happens after we die. It doesn't change the fact that the Bible writers had no way of verifying that Jesus Christ was the result of an encounter between a supernatural being and a human. And if they couldn't verify it the story doesn't have any credibility.


Of course it is completely verifiable and true. Everyword from "In the Beggining" to "The Grace of the Lord Jesus be with All, Amen." I can prov eit too. I have been reincarnated in every generation since...just get a good medium and he/she can verify every word.

And you are right it does not matter what the Author believes happens after death. It also does not matter what I believe or you, or Osama Bin Laden's commorades. But suppose I am wrong about my beliefs, wha have I lost in believing them? If I am right what have you gained in not believing? Just sayin'


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 17, 2012)

Stellah said:


> There is no way to believe anything....who cares....there are good aspects of christianity just like a Atheist can be a good person and have solid views.Why do we have to fuck with everyones beliefs....let it go...you or I can't prove shit


No one is trying to prove anything. The piece just draws attention to the fact that there's no evidence to back up Christianity's most grandiose claims. It's important to do that because the Christians keep trying to pass their claims off as fact.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 17, 2012)

autobahn101 said:


> So with all of that said, what are the facts of life? Is there life after death?


I'll believe that before I believe the heaven and hell scenario.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 17, 2012)

I am my own god. There, that's all I have to say


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 17, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> No one is trying to prove anything. The piece just draws attention to the fact that there's no evidence to back up Christianity's most grandiose claims. It's important to do that because the Christians keep trying to pass their claims off as fact.


...religions talk about people who embodied energies. Every person has their own amount, or type of, energy. The question religion poses is "how are you going to use that energy?" It's a valid one, as far as I can tell. How we use it dictates the state of our world. The people we've read about have emptied the egoic self and filled up on truth.

ex:

In Buddhism, a *bodhisattva* (Sanskrit: &#2348;&#2379;&#2343;&#2367;&#2360;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357; _bodhisattva_; Pali: &#2348;&#2379;&#2343;&#2367;&#2360;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340; _bodhisatta_) is either an enlightened (_bodhi_) existence (_sattva_) or an enlightenment-being or, given the variant Sanskrit spelling _satva_ rather than _sattva,_ "heroic-minded one (_satva_) for enlightenment (_bodhi_)." The Pali term has sometimes been translated as "wisdom-being,"[SUP][1][/SUP] although in modern publications, and especially in tantric works, this is more commonly reserved for the term _jñ&#257;nasattva_ ("awareness-being"; Tib. &#3937;&#3962;&#3851;&#3940;&#3962;&#3942;&#3851;&#3942;&#3962;&#3928;&#3942;&#3851;&#3921;&#3924;&#3936;&#3851;&#3851;, Wyl. ye shes sems dpa). Traditionally, a bodhisattva is anyone who, motivated by great compassion, has generated _bodhicitta_, which is a spontaneous wish to attain Buddhahood for the benefit of all sentient beings.[SUP][2]


...the quote above also describes a shaman, one who is "between heaven and earth - a mediator".[/SUP]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 17, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> No one is trying to prove anything. The piece just draws attention to the fact that there's no evidence to back up Christianity's most grandiose claims. It's important to do that because the Christians keep trying to pass their claims off as fact.


What if you are wrong?. Besides, there isn't supposed to be any evidence...the entire religion(and I use that term very loosely)is based upon faith. And if that's the case, then it's a relationship as opposed to a religion.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 17, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...religions talk about people who embodied energies. Every person has their own amount, or type of, energy. The question religion poses is "how are you going to use that energy?" It's a valid one, as far as I can tell. How we use it dictates the state of our world. The people we've read about have emptied the egoic self and filled up on truth.
> 
> ex:
> 
> ...


what is this energy , you talk of ? how do you measure it , or how do you even know it exists ? how do i know the 'amount' of energy i have ? if you know that everyone has different amounts of this 'energy , then it must be measurable , so how are you measuring this ?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 17, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> what is this energy , you talk of ? how do you measure it , or how do you even know it exists ? how do i know the 'amount' of energy i have ? if you know that everyone has different amounts of this 'energy , then it must be measurable , so how are you measuring this ?


...we can tell who has a lot of energy and who hasn't. I'm sure you've seen people before who had a hard time keeping still. Mostly, that energy is creative energy, which is sexual energy. Portrayed as a negative you could say it is anxiety, even neurosis. How is it measured? The person who experiences it is the measure. You decide what has more of this 'spirit' by the choices you make. It's not like you can say that you're happily attracted to bad times. Isn't everyone searching for 'The Good'? "The Good" is not quantifiable even by those who have it in a material way.

So there, describe the wind for me in a tangible sense


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 17, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...we can tell who has a lot of energy and who hasn't. I'm sure you've seen people before who had a hard time keeping still. Mostly, that energy is creative energy, which is sexual energy. Portrayed as a negative you could say it is anxiety, even neurosis. How is it measured? The person who experiences it is the measure. You decide what has more of this 'spirit' by the choices you make. It's not like you can say that you're happily attracted to bad times. Isn't everyone searching for 'The Good'? "The Good" is not quantifiable even by those who have it in a material way.
> 
> So there, describe the wind for me in a tangible sense


i could make up my own invisible force wich we all hold and say the exact same thing as you have just wrote about it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 17, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i could make up my own invisible force wich we all hold and say the exact same thing as you have just wrote about it.



...go!


........


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 17, 2012)

Farfenugen said:


> I am my own god. There, that's all I have to say


lol..................................


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 18, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> What if you are wrong?. Besides, there isn't supposed to be any evidence...the entire religion(and I use that term very loosely)is based upon faith. And if that's the case, then it's a relationship as opposed to a religion.


Wrong about there not being any known evidence to support Christianity's most grandiose claims? I'm afraid that's fact.

There's nothing wrong with faith as long as it's not used as a means to lash out at others - you know, like the Christians are always doing.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 18, 2012)

Farfenugen said:


> I am my own god. There, that's all I have to say


There's nothing wrong with that as long as you don't imply that people who don't believe that are screwed up.


----------



## Pissinyourtropicana (Jan 18, 2012)

I would rather live my life as if there is a god and die to find out there isn't, than live my life as if there isn't and die to find out there is.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 18, 2012)

Pissinyourtropicana said:


> I would rather live my life as if there is a god and die to find out there isn't, than live my life as if there isn't and die to find out there is.


Terrible argument. You have just restated Pascal's Wager, not an argument for the existence of god, an argument for BELIEF in the existence of a specific deity. One that would have to reward mere belief, even belief for dishonest reasons such as wagering on his existence. 

Here's more

[video=youtube;DBW2BvX4xkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBW2BvX4xkA[/video]

[video=youtube;v9WRG4e6m2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9WRG4e6m2s[/video]


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 18, 2012)

believe what your eyes can see!


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 18, 2012)

Look all religions are Cock and Bull...simple as that!

I believe in just being a good person is enough... If there is a Heaven or Hell. I will find out @ the end of my life. I do not deny there could be a all powerful. But, if it is full of love and understanding etc. Then when we meet.. He . She or It will understand.

"Free Will"


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 18, 2012)

Pissinyourtropicana said:


> I would rather live my life as if there is a god and die to find out there isn't, than live my life as if there isn't and die to find out there is.


you silly boy .


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 19, 2012)

christianity is definitely a fail.


----------



## Dank Hands (Jan 19, 2012)

Pissinyourtropicana said:


> I would rather live my life as if there is a god and die to find out there isn't, than live my life as if there isn't and die to find out there is.


This is the mentality shared by many. The fear of an eternity in a firey hell allow the chruches to have shitloads of money and power. My hat has always gone off to the geniuses who invented the idea of heaven and hell.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 19, 2012)

...I wonder who here can paint a great picture of 'forces'. It's easy to say that either one thing or the other exists or not. Since it's been done a bazillion times, let's get to something different and start creating mental images of what 'unseen' forces are.

Don't paint the outcomes, which is what we do with our intellects. Instead, give great descriptions of the motivators.

Love, hate, vanity, pride, etc. "What is envy?", can you show me what envy itself looks like? Not the outcome of envy, but envy itself - do so without using a person as an example. It's not easy.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 19, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I wonder who here can paint a great picture of 'forces'. It's easy to say that either one thing or the other exists or not. Since it's been done a bazillion times, let's get to something different and start creating mental images of what 'unseen' forces are.
> 
> Don't paint the outcomes, which is what we do with our intellects. Instead, give great descriptions of the motivators.
> 
> Love, hate, vanity, pride, etc. "What is envy?", can you show me what envy itself looks like? Not the outcome of envy, but envy itself - do so without using a person as an example. It's not easy.


envy is an emotion not a force .
forces can be measured and tested , like a magnetic force , gravity , etc .
what you have done is made up your own force that dosent really exist then come out with , only you yourself can measure how much of this force you have , then you have called it a creative energy , and a sexualy energy, dosent make much sense to me .


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 19, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> And you are right it does not matter what the Author believes happens after death. It also does not matter what I believe or you, or Osama Bin Laden's commorades. But suppose I am wrong about my beliefs, wha have I lost in believing them? If I am right what have you gained in not believing? Just sayin'


That would make me ignorant if there was evidence for what you believe. But that's what the problem is. There is no evidence to support Christianity's most grandiose claims.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> What if you are wrong?. Besides, there isn't supposed to be any evidence...the entire religion(and I use that term very loosely)is based upon faith. And if that's the case, then it's a relationship as opposed to a religion.


But I'm not wrong. As of now there is no evidence to backup Christianity's most grandiose claims.

There's nothing wrong with faith as long as it's not used to judge others.

(sorry, I didn't realize I already responded to this post)


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 19, 2012)

Faith is a glass pillar, forged over thousands of years, such mastery has been put into its creation that it refracts light in beautiful ways, making it appear solid, but in reality it is paper thin, the smallest force; logic, reason, could easily destroy it.

But people fear that the glass pillar that lifts them so high, may break, so they build concrete walls of illogic, blindness (darkness may conceal, but light blinds forever) and thoughtlessness to protect this core of their existence.

They become sheep.

Logic and reason are marble pillars, beautiful, solid, and while they may be cold and hard, they will support any weight and hold up to even the strongest of forces.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pissinyourtropicana said:


> I would rather live my life as if there is a god and die to find out there isn't, than live my life as if there isn't and die to find out there is.


Do you go through life constantly worrying about what happens when you die? That's apparently what the Chtisitians do.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 21, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> View attachment 2004969believe what your eyes can see!


I agree. And my eyes do not, nor did they ever, see the so-called Christian god.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> Look all religions are Cock and Bull...simple as that!
> 
> I believe in just being a good person is enough... If there is a Heaven or Hell. I will find out @ the end of my life. I do not deny there could be a all powerful. But, if it is full of love and understanding etc. Then when we meet.. He . She or It will understand.
> 
> "Free Will"


But it's imperative that we knock the foundations out from underneath Christianity.


----------



## stonerman (Jan 24, 2012)

The bible is the biggest lie ever told. I admit there is some truth to it, there was a Jesus Christ, but he was just simply an ordinary man. Things were a lot simpler two thousand years ago, people not understanding causes for natural phenomenon like weather and thinking the world was flat. Christianity was illegal for well over 400 years after the death of Jesus Christ. So the only way stories could be passed of Christianity was through word of mouth, person to person, generation after generation for almost five hundred years. Do you know much much stories could have changed in that amount of time. According to the first testament, god created Adam and eve only approximately five thousand years ago, and any scientist can say we have been evolving for hundreds of thousands of years and longer. The whole idea of two people mating to make an entire civilization sounds ridiculous, that means were an incest civilization. I was a brought up christian, and tryed to believe in god, but reading a bible is non sense, it teaches nothing. Science is my religion.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2012)

to each their own. i love jesus not shure about all the cristians i been fucked royaly buy church going people than i have drug dealers lolz true dont put your faith in people or lables do u


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 27, 2012)

stonerman said:


> The bible is the biggest lie ever told. I admit there is some truth to it, there was a Jesus Christ, but he was just simply an ordinary man. Things were a lot simpler two thousand years ago, people not understanding causes for natural phenomenon like weather and thinking the world was flat. Christianity was illegal for well over 400 years after the death of Jesus Christ. So the only way stories could be passed of Christianity was through word of mouth, person to person, generation after generation for almost five hundred years. Do you know much much stories could have changed in that amount of time. According to the first testament, god created Adam and eve only approximately five thousand years ago, and any scientist can say we have been evolving for hundreds of thousands of years and longer. The whole idea of two people mating to make an entire civilization sounds ridiculous, that means were an incest civilization. I was a brought up christian, and tryed to believe in god, but reading a bible is non sense, it teaches nothing. Science is my religion.


The Bible was just a book that was conjured up by humans and who made a bunch of grandiose claims that they didn't have a single stitch or thread of evidence to back up.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 27, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> The Bible was just a book that was conjured up by humans and who made a bunch of grandiose claims that they didn't have a single stitch or thread of evidence to back up.



...and of course people should believe you, seeing how you were there collecting non-evidence to bring back and 'show us'


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 27, 2012)

it seems more reasonable, logical and plausible that humans wrote a book, rather than a god. imo i would assume that if a god wrote a book, it would have spells on it that would make it indestructible and could not be re-written, lost or hidden.

and if you opened it and you were "bad/evil" it would smite you on the spot! with a fireball!!! yea!

oh yea you say god told people to write it... well god told me something too, that you are all retarded for believing in a fairytale, especially one so ridiculously atrocious and boring to read.

god told me to tell you that greek mythology is infinitely better than christian mythology too... told me to tell you to check it out.


----------



## JustCoasting (Jan 27, 2012)

But most people need a religion as a guide to see if they are good or not. Hence, religions, any religions are useful.


----------



## JustCoasting (Jan 27, 2012)

And as for the bible, it is a compilation of stories and view points chosen in the mid ages. And most of the stories were written by the same mid east crazies that are wanting to rule or blow up the world right now. The bible is an interesting read, from start to finish. But nothing more or less than that.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 27, 2012)

it is not interesting...imo


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 27, 2012)

...here's a quote that crossed my path earlier today:

The high intelligence of genius always has an inclination to grow towards mysticism. This is in the nature of things and less astounding than it may seem. For the higher levels of rational development border closely upon the transrational and the omega pull in rational development drives the man of genius to topple this border. One day she or he will cross the line. Then the mystical aspect of life will be accepted and understood. Simply because the man of genius has an open intellect. He wants to understand. He is curious about all phenomena. And the mystical is a phenomenon of life itself.

-I took that from something I am reading on Huxley. Take it for what it is worth to you


----------



## ZeeBuds (Jan 28, 2012)

If there even is a god, christianity would be the absolute biggest insult to him

many, many people have gone to heaven that havent read a page of the bible. You shouldn't need a book to tell you whether you're bad or good or not, use your own reason, logic, intuition from within yourself--then you see the truth of the world that there is no heaven or hell, we are in the best place we are ever going to be, this world IS a reflection of "heaven" on earth, so make the best of it. Live YOUR life, do what you want, be happy and free, and then like a good day brings a good sleep, a good life brings a good death(and that-true happiness-- to me, is the closest thing to heaven that anyone on this world is going to experience)


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 31, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...and of course people should believe you, seeing how you were there collecting non-evidence to bring back and 'show us'


No. I'm just stating a fact. A fact you can't dispute.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Jan 31, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> But most people need a religion as a guide to see if they are good or not. Hence, religions, any religions are useful.


To most religious people religion is a crutch. They require assurance that there's a supreme being looking out for them.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 31, 2012)

Most christians do not understand the history of their own religion.


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok ZeeBuds,

You make claims, like, and I quote, "many, many people have gone to heaven that havent read a page of the bible." So you are in heaven and you can say this? You are making the same claims as all of the major religions. Accept this on faith or F*** you.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Feb 6, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Most christians do not understand the history of their own religion.


Nor do they, nor can they, abide by its moral code. Some of the most dishonest people I've known were hardcore Jesus freaks.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Feb 6, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> Ok ZeeBuds,
> 
> You make claims, like, and I quote, "many, many people have gone to heaven that havent read a page of the bible." So you are in heaven and you can say this? You are making the same claims as all of the major religions. Accept this on faith or F*** you.


Not only that, as the piece noted, there's isn't a single stitch or thread of evidence to prove the existance of either heavan or hell; just wild speculation.


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 6, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Not going to bother reading, either Jesus is who he says he is/was...or was the largest lie successfully perpetuated upon the human race.
> 
> Take your pick.


Not that simple. Assuming Jesus actually did exist, his story was heavily manipulated by the powers that were. Keep in mind the crusades were wars over religion. The bible was written by monks who were among the few who could read and write. And who directed the monks? Enough said. 

The whole virgin Mary birth (son of god) is repeated in many religions, is little more than what was developed by the ancient gods, who were aliens to control the masses after they genetically engineered us to think. The problem was people at that time confused higher technology + coming from the heavens (sky actually) to be GODS. And so were easily manipulated. If you don't believe in alien interaction you haven't been paying attention to the History Channel or the hieroglyphics and cave paintings found all over the world. That governments refuse to divulge and make it mainstream is their attempt to keep us in the ark as to the real truth. Religion still dominates the vote. 

As to life after death, if you could weigh a human body seconds before and after death, they are nearly identical, the slight loss of the dead body is most likely the spirit. After all, we are spirit having a human experience, not the other way around.


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 6, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> Not only that, as the piece noted, there's isn't a single stitch or thread of evidence to prove the existance of either heavan or hell; just wild speculation.


YES! The god of the bible and most religions is a vengeful god- you must be god fearing. Remember when W said god told him to invade Iraq? That god is satan, god of darkness, not the god of light


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 6, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> But it's imperative that we knock the foundations out from underneath Christianity.


All religions (including new age) are in trouble due to the inevitable mass conscious awareness upload coming soon. This more than anything exemplifies what December 2012 means. It's not the end of the world, for us it is the lifting of the veil that has protected the controllers for thousands of years. For them it is the end of the world, and they would sooner star WW III and kill us all then be exposed, and lose their control


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 6, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> Not only that, as the piece noted, there's isn't a single stitch or thread of evidence to prove the existance of either heavan or hell; just wild speculation.


 And you don't even know how to spell heaven.....I'm not taking advice from 
you....


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 6, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> But most people need a religion as a guide to see if they are good or not. Hence, religions, any religions are useful.


Hogwash. IF we were taught as Jesus supposedly said to _"Seek ye first the kingdom of heaven, which lies within" _(makes me think Jesus did walk the earth) instead of searching outside for help and guidance, as they have programmed us to do, this world would not be recognizable- no conflicts, no wars, no police, no courts... can I get a non religious *AMEN?*


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Feb 9, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> All religions (including new age) are in trouble due to the inevitable mass conscious awareness upload coming soon.


Agreed. I believe people are starting to understand that grandiose claims without any evidence to back them up are lacking in credibility.




PetFlora said:


> This more than anything exemplifies what December 2012 means. It's not the end of the world, for us it is the lifting of the veil that has protected the controllers for thousands of years. For them it is the end of the world, and they would sooner star WW III and kill us all then be exposed, and lose their control


This scenario isn't as far fetched as some might believe.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Feb 9, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> And you don't even know how to spell heaven.....I'm not taking advice from
> you....


You wouldn't take it even if I had spelled the term correctly.

Like you never made a spelling error in a discussion forum, huh? Do I detect a hypocrite here?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 9, 2012)

...the epitome of every religion is enlightenment. That is clear. I understand that all the other bullsht goes along with it. But that's more or less how it goes even outside of religion. I'm not talking meat market religion. Change the banner over them and see how nothing about them would change. The purpose of 'religion' is not to make that meat market more effective in its ignorance. You can only tell a person so much, right? The rest is up to them, right?

Epitome - abridgement... a *bridge* meant


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 9, 2012)

the lord god does not need any of you to exist. in your measly 100,000 years you think you have become god but that is not so. your immense ego is your worst enemy. there is god in you but you won' let it out. yours is the only species that elects to kill its unborn. unconscionable and unforgivable. yours is a miserable race worthy of extinction. i hope the end is near for you. most of you miserable people don't deserve the gift of life the lord gave you. you can't take it with you remember that. oh and one more thing you smug unbelievers: there are no atheists in fox holes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> the lord god does not need any of you to exist. in your measly 100,000 years you think you have become god but that is not so. your immense ego is your worst enemy. there is god in you but you won' let it out. yours is the only species that elects to kill its unborn. unconscionable and unforgivable. yours is a miserable race worthy of extinction. i hope the end is near for you. most of you miserable people don't deserve the gift of life the lord gave you. you can't take it with you remember that. oh and one more thing you smug unbelievers: there are no atheists in fox holes.


I'm really bad at this; are you being serious or doing a parody? If it's a parody, it's brilliant. I ask mainly because your language (_your_ species, _your_ race) indicates that you are not human, then you use a concept straight from fundie websites, 'there are no atheists in foxholes'. We do sometimes choose to abort our unborn fetuses, because we realize the value of an existing human is greater than a potential human. In nature, animals must wait for their offspring to be born before murdering and eating them (think lions taking over a pride, or some lower mammals like rats that sometimes just want a yummy snack). That doesn't seem much better. There is god in me, but I won't let him out? My will is stronger than the almighty creator of all existence? I think he could come out if he so chose. Come on out of me, Jebus! Stop hiding in there! Nope, that didn't work, he's SO shy...


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe it is jesus who is hiding in the fox hole.. I mean, where else could he be.

He should have appeared @ the superbowl half time like Bill M. implied, I would be sold then.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Maybe it is jesus who is hiding in the fox hole.. I mean, where else could he be.
> 
> He should have appeared @ the superbowl half time like Bill M. implied, I would be sold then.


Right! There are no atheists in foxholes because that's where jesus hides out  You go in the foxhole, and jesus reveals himself and Presto! No more atheist. I'm digging a foxhole out back tonight to test this theory. I've got a good feeling about this one...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 9, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm really bad at this; are you being serious or doing a parody? If it's a parody, it's brilliant. I ask mainly because your language (_your_ species, _your_ race) indicates that you are not human, then you use a concept straight from fundie websites, 'there are no atheists in foxholes'. We do sometimes choose to abort our unborn fetuses, because we realize the value of an existing human is greater than a potential human. In nature, animals must wait for their offspring to be born before murdering and eating them (think lions taking over a pride, or some lower mammals like rats that sometimes just want a yummy snack). That doesn't seem much better. There is god in me, but I won't let him out? My will is stronger than the almighty creator of all existence? I think he could come out if he so chose. Come on out of me, Jebus! Stop hiding in there! Nope, that didn't work, he's SO shy...


LOL!! Maybe dannyboy is a parrot that's learned to type?

You never know. God works in mysterious ways!


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 11, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> oh and one more thing you smug unbelievers: there are no atheists in fox holes.


You are the only one being smug. That's a stupid saying and a stupid claim that is disproved every day.
https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/510838-ateists-foxholes.html#post7100488


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 11, 2012)

the Religiosity meter, on one end is sanity on the other end is insanity.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 11, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> the lord god does not need any of you to exist. in your measly 100,000 years you think you have become god but that is not so. your immense ego is your worst enemy. there is god in you but you won' let it out. yours is the only species that elects to kill its unborn. unconscionable and unforgivable. yours is a miserable race worthy of extinction. i hope the end is near for you. most of you miserable people don't deserve the gift of life the lord gave you. you can't take it with you remember that. oh and one more thing you smug unbelievers: there are no atheists in fox holes.


rofl, damn you reek of stupidity. Parents gave birth to me not god, take a Human health class why don't you. No atheists in foxholes? so you would ignore the hundreds of thousands who served and died who didn't believe in an afterlife or gods? who did it because they wanted to protect their loved ones?


if you took any ecology or taxonomy courses you would learn that thousands of species kill their own BORN-live and healthy children in order to raise the survival chances and food sources for the species as its known as infanticide, even sharks cannibalize within the WOMB, its common practice in human history too, what do you think war boils down to? we did it in sparta and it wouldn't hurt to do it today, i wish the very same idiots(like yourself) who speak against contraception which PREVENTS abortions/unwanted pregnancy would see the hypocrisy. the very same god who allows children in 3rd world countries live with parasites in their flesh and eyes cares about whether or not a mother/father can choose to propagate their genetic code into another human being that is solely dependent upon the mother.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Feb 13, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> YES! The god of the bible and most religions is a vengeful god- you must be god fearing. Remember when W said god told him to invade Iraq? That god is satan, god of darkness, not the god of light


Fear has been the main method Christians have used to propagate their religion since its inception. They try to get people to believe that their god is going to unload on them unless they suck up to him. Unfortunately a lot of people fell for it.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Feb 13, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> the lord god does not need any of you to exist. in your measly 100,000 years you think you have become god but that is not so. your immense ego is your worst enemy. there is god in you but you won' let it out. yours is the only species that elects to kill its unborn. unconscionable and unforgivable. yours is a miserable race worthy of extinction. i hope the end is near for you. most of you miserable people don't deserve the gift of life the lord gave you. you can't take it with you remember that. oh and one more thing you smug unbelievers: there are no atheists in fox holes.


The Bible doesn't make any mention or reference to the practice of abortion. And even if it did it would be irrelevant because it's a document that's completely and totally lacking in credibility. That's based on the fact that it makes many grandiose claims without producing a single stitch or thread of evidence to back them up.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 13, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> The Bible doesn't make any mention or reference to the practice of abortion. And even if it did it would be irrelevant because it's a document that's completely and totally lacking in credibility. That's based on the fact that it makes many grandiose claims without producing a single stitch or thread of evidence to back them up.


...so, religions say that you need to look inside to find truth. You look on the outside and say there is no proof. I think you might be missing a step? 

...many non-religious people here (vehemently opposed, even) say that believers stop at certain points in scientific development and say "that's it, we can't find an answer so it must be God". Saying there is no credibility in the book is akin to this "must be God" idea. You haven't found truth in it, so it 'mustn't be God'.

Sing it with me: Round Round We Gooooooooo


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 13, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> Fear has been the main method Christians have used to propagate their religion since its inception. They try to get people to believe that their god is going to unload on them unless they suck up to him. Unfortunately a lot of people fell for it.


...yes, fear what 'your' God can do. If you insist on 'driving', fear the outcome. Hmm, evidence of this is plastered on every disastrous news article a person can read. But, still no evidence.

...a sheep is not a drone, it's that simple. The term sure is scary though, hey?


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 13, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...so, religions say that you need to look inside to find truth. You look on the outside and say there is no proof. I think you might be missing a step?
> 
> ...many non-religious people here (vehemently opposed, even) say that believers stop at certain points in scientific development and say "that's it, we can't find an answer so it must be God". Saying there is no credibility in the book is akin to this "must be God" idea. You haven't found truth in it, so it 'mustn't be God'.
> 
> Sing it with me: Round Round We Gooooooooo


You misunderstand the concept involved. When we say that, it is because a believer is invoking god AS AN ANSWER, to a question where often the answer is-- we don't know. You are inverting the premise and conclusion and expecting the truth value to be the same. Not only that, no one is claiming it can't be god but arriving at the conclusion through induction, which is different then the deductive attempt the fallacious reasoning of the believer makes. Not finding truth in a book that is supposedly written by the all-powerful creator of the universe and finding contradictions, incredibly bad behavior by the protagonist deity and outright falsehoods and questionable historicity, the likelihood of being actually written by such a being diminishes with each piece of negative evidence. The most important thing is that no one is deducing an answer when the evidence is lacking as in the case of the believer inserting god in place of the unknown but just the opposite.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 13, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> You misunderstand the concept involved. When we say that, it is because a believer is invoking god AS AN ANSWER, to a question where often the answer is-- we don't know. You are inverting the premise and conclusion and expecting the truth value to be the same. Not only that, no one is claiming it can't be god but arriving at the conclusion through induction, which is different then the deductive attempt the fallacious reasoning of the believer makes. Not finding truth in a book that is supposedly written by the all-powerful creator of the universe and finding contradictions, incredibly bad behavior by the protagonist deity and outright falsehoods and questionable historicity, the likelihood of being actually written by such a being diminishes with each piece of negative evidence. The most important thing is that no one is deducing an answer when the evidence is lacking as in the case of the believer inserting god in place of the unknown but just the opposite.



...thanks, I understand what you're saying. It still kinda moves around the point I'm making about true religion being on the inside. If a person reads the book on a face-value basis, it is obvious they would be doomed...so-to-speak. Hence the fundamentalists.

If the book was written by an all-powerful creator it would contain all things, no? I'd say it could include some things illogical, etc. It is true, in turn, that it has been messed with. Perhaps making the point for its necessity?

"Do I contradict myself? Very well, then I contradict myself, I am large, I contain multitudes." -Walt Whitman

You bring up a very interesting point for sure in saying 'negative evidence'. It's exactly what I am pointing at (metaphorically).


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2012)

eye, I would have to say that religion is by definition an external thing - cultural, behavioral, social. It's about the forms. The search within I would classify as other than at the core of religion. Perhaps "belief" would be a better descriptor. 
But to say that true religion is on the inside strikes me as like saying the true tree is the underground portion. At best, it moves a boundary needed for mutually fruitful discussion. Just my 2¢ ... cn


----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 14, 2012)

Meanwhile amongst the laughter of atheists, I come along to show you that your master loves you and wants you to keep doling out more anti-god speech. Rollitup told me that religion heads are delusional. Hope you guys are happy. What's next, racist jokes? I think gays are delusional when they believe a hairy gritty anus is a vagina. But I digress, go punch your Jesus puppets


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 14, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


> Meanwhile amongst the laughter of atheists, I come along to show you that your master loves you and wants you to keep doling out more anti-god speech. Rollitup told me that religion heads are delusional. Hope you guys are happy. What's next, racist jokes? I think gays are delusional when they believe a hairy gritty anus is a vagina. But I digress, go punch your Jesus puppets


Well, I am constantly being told by religious people that it is morally okay to discriminate against gay people because it is a matter of choice and they aren't innately homosexual but merely choosing to sin. In spite of their inability to prove this claim, they continue to fight against gay rights. 

Extending their logic, being religious is obviously a choice as we are not born believing in a god but are taught to at a young age. Therefore when we see people acting badly or stupid because of what they believe, it is entirely appropriate to discriminate and even make fun of them. If you don't like it you always have the CHOICE to abandon your silly beliefs about how everything was created by magic rather than natural processes and come join the ranks of the rational thinking people all over the world.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> eye, I would have to say that religion is by definition an external thing - cultural, behavioral, social. It's about the forms. The search within I would classify as other than at the core of religion. Perhaps "belief" would be a better descriptor.
> But to say that true religion is on the inside strikes me as like saying the true tree is the underground portion. At best, it moves a boundary needed for mutually fruitful discussion. Just my 2¢ ... cn


...I guess I don't have to point out the irony in the tree analogy?


----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 14, 2012)

jumpin' buffalo said:


> Anyone who believes in Christianity might consiider reading this blistering assualt on the religion's credibility, even going so far as to label it a cock-n-bull story:
> 
> http://www.unintimidatedpress.com/fatalflaws.htm


Here is another Cock and Bull you may appreciate in ways I should not describe however you may also find this story easier to swallow


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I guess I don't have to point out the irony in the tree analogy?


I must have missed that ... if you "wood" tell me? cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I must have missed that ... if you "wood" tell me? cn


...a running theme, this wood  ^^ Hang out a bit, I'll start a blog


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I must have missed that ... if you "wood" tell me? cn



...here's a second answer, in case you were not being playful 

...what I was wanting to hint at was the idea of religion as a bind (duty to serve - which to me means to be responsible with my creative force.)

Back to the tree 

"trees represent nerves, and nerves are expressions of thoughts of unity - they connect thought centers. ex: Ezekiel 47:7 the trees growing on both sides of the river represent the nerves radiating from the spinal column, and connecting and unifying the whole organism through the nerve fluid. The tree of Gen. 2:9 signifies the connecting link between earth and heaven - body and mind, the formless and the formed." *<--*

...I know that this is a 'take' on the whole deal, but this is one that I really like. I am far more visual than, say, computational in my learning.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh OK. The tree you depict puts me in mind of Yggdrasil, or of the tree-deity some Indonesian natives worship, a sort of All-tree. 
From the Abrahamic tradition I know a teensy bit about the "tree of knowledge of good and evil", and was having a hard time matching metaphors. So thanks for the explanation; yes indeed, that was what I was seeking. cn


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Feb 19, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...so, religions say that you need to look inside to find truth. You look on the outside and say there is no proof. I think you might be missing a step?
> 
> ...many non-religious people here (vehemently opposed, even) say that believers stop at certain points in scientific development and say "that's it, we can't find an answer so it must be God". Saying there is no credibility in the book is akin to this "must be God" idea. You haven't found truth in it, so it 'mustn't be God'.
> 
> Sing it with me: Round Round We Gooooooooo


if there isn't any evidence to back up Christianity's grandiose claims why should anyone take them seriously?


----------



## meechz 024 (Apr 19, 2012)

applying christian ideology to the literal world is just an insult to logic and the mind in general.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 19, 2012)

Ive finally figured out why religion and spirituality exist, it is because of the fear of individual existence ending.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Ive finally figured out why religion and spirituality exist, it is because of the fear of individual existence ending.


I had a teacher once who explained that all philosophy is the consequence of our mortality. cn


----------



## GanjaGod420000 (Apr 19, 2012)

Please... We Christians take more flack than anyone else... Mabye itz people's own insecurities that force them to single out individual believers of Christ, to condemn and persecute, and even denounce Christ alltogether...Where is the evidence that there is wind? We can feel it and see it do things, but we do not see it... Christianity is about faith, in believing in the things we cannot see or hear, and more and more, even science backs up what is written in The Bible... I think Christianity is way more persecuted than anyone else's beliefs are... Where do u see anyone getting bashed on here for being an athiest, or for believing in aliens being supreme beings, even gods? We shouldn't be "lashing out" at anyone, but we should be given the respect and room to be here along with everyone else... "Religion" has many flaws, because "religion" is a man-led thing... I cant stand organized religion as a Christian, as it is about an individual's personal relationshio with Christ, not what church u go to, or don't go to, or what denomination u r, or aren't...


jumpin' buffalo said:


> Wrong about there not being any known evidence to support Christianity's most grandiose claims? I'm afraid that's fact.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with faith as long as it's not used as a means to lash out at others - you know, like the Christians are always doing.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2012)

GanjaGod420000 said:


> Please... We Christians take more flack than anyone else... Mabye itz people's own insecurities that force them to single out individual believers of Christ, to condemn and persecute, and even denounce Christ alltogether...Where is the evidence that there is wind? We can feel it and see it do things, but we do not see it... Christianity is about faith, in believing in the things we cannot see or hear, and more and more, *even science backs up what is written in The Bible*... I think Christianity is way more persecuted than anyone else's beliefs are... Where do u see anyone getting bashed on here for being an athiest, or for believing in aliens being supreme beings, even gods? We shouldn't be "lashing out" at anyone, but we should be given the respect and room to be here along with everyone else... "Religion" has many flaws, because "religion" is a man-led thing... I cant stand organized religion as a Christian, as it is about an individual's personal relationshio with Christ, not what church u go to, or don't go to, or what denomination u r, or aren't...


Please don't mistake this for a swipe, GG ... but I have not found the bolded to be correct. Do you have a link to what I'm missing? cn


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Ive finally figured out why religion and spirituality exist, it is because of the fear of individual existence ending.


You never finally figured that out, you just want to opportunity to say it again... You say those who believe in spirit are scared of death, I say those who believe in atheism are simple minded because they only accept what they see, a rotting corpse... Thats what I see a rotting corpse when looking at atheists too, because its not like you can snap them out of it.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I had a teacher once who explained that all philosophy is the consequence of our mortality. cn


If only your account had a seperate + Rep button for your teacher...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 19, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Ive finally figured out why religion and spirituality exist, it is because of the fear of individual existence ending.



...and then? Dude, people need help to come to terms with it. Why would a believer be any different? Kinda flimsy that one 

At times you talk like you are above the 'religious', unless I'm reading wrong *shrugs* I'll apologize if that is the case.


----------

